
PaperWM: Tiled Window Management for Gnome - ingve
https://jvns.ca/blog/2020/01/05/paperwm/
======
odinho
Thanks! This is excellent.

I was actually notified of this article in the Google news screen on my phone,
but forgot the name after reading the article.

